# What Is This Thing? Says 'american'



## redcrackers (Jul 27, 2016)

18"h x 23"l rear wheels are 7 1/2"

Wooden seat has wear from being ridden. Bolts holding pedals have wear from being used. Tires have had a lot of road/ground contact. This tricycle has been ridden a lot. No welds, nuts are square, carter pins and 2 standard flat head bolts.. Hard rubber wrapped wheels. Grips are gone, I am guessing they were wood and didn't survive. Seat has a sticker that says "American".


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm thinking it's an early American National tricycle. In the collector book "Riding Toys" there is one pictured very similar to it on the 1929 catalog page. It is in an "American" maker's ad, which I'm assuming is short for American National. They many times emphasized the American part of the name on their head badges and decals.

Dave


----------



## redcrackers (Jul 27, 2016)

ridingtoy said:


> I'm thinking it's an early American National tricycle. In the collector book "Riding Toys" there is one pictured very similar to it on the 1929 catalog page. It is in an "American" maker's ad, which I'm assuming is short for American National. They many times emphasized the American part of the name on their head badges and decals.
> 
> Dave



Hi Dave, can you share the catalog image you referenced?


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 28, 2016)

I would if I had access to a scanner. Some other members have that book and the ad is on page 27 - bottom half of the page - if one of them could scan it. Although the American ad on the page is small and really not something you can get much detail off of. These were probably made over several years, so yours could be older or a little newer than 1929.

Dave


----------



## redcrackers (Jul 28, 2016)

ridingtoy said:


> I would if I had access to a scanner. Some other members have that book and the ad is on page 27 - bottom half of the page - if one of them could scan it. Although the American ad on the page is small and really not something you can get much detail off of. These were probably made over several years, so yours could be older or a little newer than 1929.
> 
> Dave



Thank you Dave. In your opinion, do you know what a value on something like this might be?


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 28, 2016)

At the time "Riding Toys" was published in 1992, the tot tricycles on that page were valued at $100+.


----------

